# Tailz' Sketch Blog



## MDTailz (Dec 4, 2007)

Sure, anything to distract me from my art history term paper =P

I drew... Lotsa stuff yesterday that i didn't get the chance to post.

So i was in anatomy class for 5 and a half hours and basically did figure drawing. But i can't post those cause.... WAIT my roomate has a camera XD
So these are some examples of what i did in class, they're from 5-20 minutes. They're of nude figures, but there's nothing explicit.

[attachment=2122][attachment=2123][attachment=2124]

During lunch At the resteraunt I ate at i drew this when waiting for my teh fried rice. In my awesome little 3.5 x 5" notepad. Like 3ish minute drawing =P

[attachment=2117]

then On the bus back to my dorm I saw this dragon in my head and put it down on paper real quick.. Well it's shaky and not so good but shwat ev

[attachment=2118]

then after i got back i fixed up my possible fursona, like my third drawing of it, still have problems with it, but it's just a rough sketch anyways

[attachment=2119]

then i started working on something for a friend.... SHHHH
It's a model for a little flash thingy i hope to make in the next week and a half for christmas... but If i keep slacking on homwork like this ^ ^;;

[attachment=2120]

then i drew a flaming chicken...... Ya i don't really get that one either =P

[attachment=2121]

*whew*
well that's the story of my day yesterday, well as far as what i drew =P
I'll hopefully draw something today... but not this much lol.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 4, 2007)

Very cool. I am a big fan of life drawing sketches.

There are a couple things to keep in mind when you're doing them just for help in improvement. Start trying to draw the torso first. For some reason psychologically we tend to make the heads bigger as we draw, though it doesn't help to try measuring with your pencil as you draw.

try working on "dirtying" your paper. what I mean is don't be afraid to draw over other drawings as you sketch. just get the overall gesture in quick sketches so you can understand the human form. If you like use the opportunity to just draw certain body parts, draw the arm on the figure a bunch of times, not worrying about the whole pose. Do studies of the torso and pelvis.

I really like your flaming chicken, creative and funny <3


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 4, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> There are a couple things to keep in mind when you're doing them just for help in improvement. Start trying to draw the torso first. For some reason psychologically we tend to make the heads bigger as we draw, though it doesn't help to try measuring with your pencil as you draw.



Ya, i draw heads way too big. I used to start at the torso, but i draw faster when i start at the head. But i guess the proportions are better if i start at the torso XD
I guess I should start doing that again.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> try working on "dirtying" your paper. what I mean is don't be afraid to draw over other drawings as you sketch. just get the overall gesture in quick sketches so you can understand the human form. If you like use the opportunity to just draw certain body parts, draw the arm on the figure a bunch of times, not worrying about the whole pose. Do studies of the torso and pelvis.



Ok, I'll see what happens.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I really like your flaming chicken, creative and funny <3



lol thx =D


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 5, 2007)

Well all i did today was get to bowser in tetris attack, finished my term paper, and modeled one of my Tredain thingys in flash...

[attachment=2126]

*shrug*


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I've completely finished everything for that 3/4 model, I've started the side view model.

Also,
Muscles of the back:

[attachment=2132]

yay anatomy
I'm so bad with backs, they should be so simple but they are so complicated. =P

and here's like half of my art history notes:

[attachment=2131]

Christmas robot!
I so have to make that into a christmas card...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2007)

The back is one of my favorite things to study, mainly because we're used to seeing the front a lot.  I try to take notes of landmarks like the spine being the dividing factor of the back, and that the scapulas (the plate on the back of the shoulders only go halfway down the rib cage.

Anyways, it's a very nice study, I don't think it's bad at all.


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 7, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> The back is one of my favorite things to study, mainly because we're used to seeing the front a lot.  I try to take notes of landmarks like the spine being the dividing factor of the back, and that the scapulas (the plate on the back of the shoulders only go halfway down the rib cage.



Ya, that's the oddest thing about studying the muscles is finding the ones that actually have an impact when looking at the body.
I'm getting the back a lot better..



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Anyways, it's a very nice study, I don't think it's bad at all.



thx, that means a lot =D
*starts new one*


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 10, 2007)

study drawlings i did over the weekend:

muscles of:

the front of the leg

[attachment=2148]

the back of the leg

[attachment=2149]

and the hand

[attachment=2150]

the hand was kinda rushed, i may redo it for myself some day =D


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I've done more homework which i can't post cause no camera.

and this:

[attachment=2153]

hurray for making custom Christmas cards ^-^
*edit* fixed the background and decided to spell "presents" correctly =P


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 14, 2007)

Not good at all, but i found it funny that these are my art history notes XD

[attachment=2164]

I dun really know where to post human nude anatomy drawings.. XD


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmmm it looks really busy when I scan it, it's much smoother on paper =D

it's not exactly work safe, but there's nothing "explicit"

[attachment=2183]

Problems I'm fixing but i won't get to scan it since it's mounted now XD

-Need to mark the tail bone on the girl on the left, the spine doesn't go directly to the butt like that =P
-The lighting on the two characters is opposite, i knew that going in, but I think I found a quick way to make it look like there's multiple light sources...
-Make the ground plane darker.


----------



## MDTailz (Jan 18, 2008)

It's been a month since I updated this.. I haven't stopped drawing just.. haven't been updating =P

Here's some stuff i drew today:

I woke up and was reading a couple animation books and decided to practice on some stuffs.

[attachment=2333]

[attachment=2332]

*shrugs*


----------



## MDTailz (Jan 19, 2008)

just screwin around...

[attachment=2343]


----------



## MDTailz (Jan 27, 2008)

in the long process of adding background and coloring this..

[attachment=2366]


----------



## MDTailz (Jan 31, 2008)

process complete =P


----------



## MDTailz (Jan 31, 2008)

process complete =P

[attachment=2389]

criticism would be awesome!
One'a my favorites so far, I shall keep improving..
(the overlay of colored pencil is a lot more smooth on paper, the yellow isn't so out there, it's blended in.)


----------



## MDTailz (Feb 1, 2008)

[attachment=2398]
[attachment=2399]
[attachment=2400]


----------



## MDTailz (Feb 1, 2008)

[attachment=2401]
[attachment=2402]
[attachment=2403]

ya i'm redrawing all those characters from that one sketch i made in art history, but now i actually have light. =P
And i think I'ma put the all together in a colored drawing. =D


----------



## MDTailz (Feb 9, 2008)

finished product of all of those:

[attachment=2475]

ya i've been away from my computer.. i have a whole bunch of little sketches i don't feel like scanning..


----------



## MDTailz (Feb 13, 2008)

blegh, they're keeping me away from my computer, and i don't have any of my big stuff with me. Here's a small sketch i did in my small notebook last night, cause i have a lack of anything better to post =P

[attachment=2490]


----------



## MDTailz (Feb 17, 2008)

sketches in the past few days...

piggy!

[attachment=2506]

a friend and i were talking about poses and such, made me wanna draw some stuffs =P

[attachment=2507]

[attachment=2508]

then i decided i was bad at drawing anime hair

[attachment=2509]

[attachment=2510]

then i'd decided i drew like 5 pics without drawing an anthro thing =P

[attachment=2511]

and somewhere in there I decided I was gunna try out OC cause for some reason i just can't do digital art. I'm learning..
I'm not sure how much i like this, It's not finished, I dunno if I even want to. Kinda wanna start something new...
But ya, that's my first drawing I drew completely from scratch on the computer... Well besides anything I've animated.

[attachment=2512]

any thoughts? =3


----------



## MDTailz (Feb 21, 2008)

um, "class notes" =P

[attachment=2527]


----------



## sakket (Feb 22, 2008)

i think yer goin in the right direction with the poses and dynamics and whatnot, but dont forget to work on structure!


----------



## MDTailz (Feb 22, 2008)

sakket said:
			
		

> i think yer goin in the right direction with the poses and dynamics and whatnot, but dont forget to work on structure!



Heh thanks, that's what my figure painting teacher told me the other day actually..
*thinks back to anatomy class*


----------



## MDTailz (Feb 25, 2008)

just finished figure painting homework *falls over*

here it's nude but not like bad, but nsfw really so here's a link!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1103197/

Fingers are dumb. =P


----------



## MDTailz (Feb 26, 2008)

OMG
I made a digital drawing that I like!! The sky must be falling..

[attachment=2562]

any thoughts before I color it?

Oh ya and random OC with friend:

[attachment=2563]


----------



## MDTailz (Mar 3, 2008)

Yay! I made a digital drawing i'm happy with =D

[attachment=2617]

Critiques are very welcome, I see some things wrong with it of course, but i'm glad i could actually paint digitally at least kinda ok XD
Finally over the anxiety of using the computer to paint... Now i might move to a program a little more complicated.... well maybe later =P


----------



## MDTailz (Mar 6, 2008)

I finally finished that one short animation I started back in December..

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1127181/

=)
On to homework, signing up for classes, doing some other errands, and hopefully get to those requests I just got tomarrow =D


----------



## MDTailz (Mar 7, 2008)

well I started on Ainoko's request. I'm really happy with how it's commin along!
With digital stuff, I felt like I took a step backward and now I've taken a leap forwards real quick.

[attachment=2645]

I inked it and was messing with the line weight. =3 I had to stop myself cause I could do that forever! lolz.

I want to start coloring... But it's really late... And it takes me awhile to color XD

oh ya, and i cropped at the knees. Bah, bad. =O


----------



## MDTailz (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm sick ;-;
but I went to painting class then painted this thing anyways =)

[attachment=2670]

I was pretty lazy on the background, but I spent so long and am so happy with him =P


----------



## MDTailz (Aug 30, 2008)

It's been awhile =P

Here's some recent stuff I drew on my tiny sketch pad that's not on my FA account:


----------



## MDTailz (Sep 3, 2008)

animation!

http://media.putfile.com/Dancing-Catsu

That's actually on my FA page.. but what ev =P

and this:


----------

